# Probleme mit Borderlands DLC



## MiniMitMit (13. August 2010)

So Liebes PCGH-Forum.

Vor 1 Woche habe ich mir Borderlands ( Pegi, AT version ) bei Amazon sowie das DLC Doppel Pack 1u2  ( auch Pegi ) besorgt.
Dann, nach durchspielen dieses Contents kam mir die Idee, auch den dritten DLC zu besorgen.
Ich kaufte ihn auf der off. Homepage von gearbox.
Allerdings gibts dort nur die USK ( DE) Version, die mit meiner nicht kompatibel ist.
Auf ein Ticket an den Support hin wurde mir geantwortet, dass in meinem Land dies nicht verfügbar sei und ich von einem Pc aus einem anderen Land wie zb dem UK das Spiel downloaden soll.
Nun eine Frage:
Wie täusche ich deren Website vor, dass ich z.B. mich zur Zeit in Österreich befinde, sodass ich diesen Content downloaden kann.
Und wie stelle ich dies danach wieder um.
Ich danke für jedwede, vernünftige Antwort.

EDIT:
Hier einmal deren Original-Mail:
Hello, 

Thank you for writing us with your issue. The censored and uncensored versions of Borderlands and its downloadable content are not compatible with each other. Unfortunately, we are only permitted to distribute the censored version of Borderlands downloadable content in Germany. If you are located in a region that we are able to distribute the uncensored version, you can find the download links for this version on our support page: https://store.gearboxsoftware.com/support/#download_section 

If you are only able to access the censored version on this page, then our system has determined that you are in an area that we are only permitted to distribute that version. You would need to access the download page from a different region in order to be provided with the uncensored download. If you are only able to download the censored version, you will need to obtain the censored USK version of Borderlands to access the DLC content. 

If you have already purchased DLC for the retail PC DVD version from the Gearbox Store at https://store.gearboxsoftware.com/ and desire a refund, we will be happy to provide you with it. If you paid by credit card, please provide the name exactly as it appears on the credit card you used, as well as the last 4 digits of the credit card number for verification. If you paid through PayPal, please provide the PayPal e-mail address and transaction ID. If your purchase was made through a digital distributor, such as Steam or D2D, you will need to contact their customer service regarding a possible refund. For the 2K digital store (https://digital.2kgames.com/), you can reach 2K support at: http://support.2kgames.com/. 

We apologize for any inconvenience this has caused, and thank you for your interest in Borderlands! 

Regards, 
Gearbox Software Support

Issue:
> 
> Language: gb 
> Game: The Secret Armory of General Knoxx 
> Platform: PC 
> Mode: not applicable 
> Issue type: Crashes / Freezes 
> Hey. 
> I bought the DLC 3 for my Borderlands. 
> But sadly I got the Austrian Version of the Game and the 2 other Addons ( PEGI). 
> I'm just able to get the cut ( DE) Version ( USK), which is not compatible to my Version of the Game. 
> So I need the Download and Code for a PEGI Version of the DLC 3. 
> Is there any help for me? 
> Thanks


----------



## DER_GORF (17. August 2010)

Hi, bei mir ist es das gleiche Problem. Ich habe die internationale EU Version (jedenfalls steht das so auf der Packung), gestern habe ich mir den General Knoxx DLC runtergeladen und nun soll das ganze angeblich nicht funktionieren weil ich im falschen Land bin 

Weiß jemand wie man die Regionseinstellungen so ändern kann das man das trotzdem installieren kann?


----------



## stefan.net82 (17. August 2010)

Morgen

Hab hier im Forum diesbezüglich mal von Naumo was gelesen, vielleicht hilft es euch ja weiter

Schaut mal hier:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/91412-general-knoxx-patch-1-30-erschienen.html

Da geht es dann auch um das Downloaden der richtigen Erweiterung von Borderlands...die UK-Version müsste, soviel ich weiß, mit der AT "uncut" kompatibel sein, sind ja beide ungeschnitten (100% sicher bin ich mir aber nicht...)


----------

